# Hepatitis B vacine just before or during downregging? should I have it?



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi, 

I have my next hep b booster and final one booked for April which is when I start downregging, it may be slightly before depending on my AF...ect.  

Will this interfere with my cycle as I'm worried  and dont really want work to know that i am cycling, 
so I did not want to ask the nurse there.

Any replies would be appreciated.

Many thanks
Spiritx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm not convinced it is a good idea to have that close to treatment but it is always worth double checking with your occupational health department to see what their policy is on having if trying to conceive as some vaccines are not adviasable within 2 to 3 months of treatment so may delay you starting treatment.

Ruth


----------

